# Demonstrators across the country violated social-distancing orders.....



## PopsnTuff (Apr 19, 2020)

​
Demonstrators across the country violated social-distancing orders to call for the reopening of states and the American economy.


The rallies, like the one outside the state Capitol in Austin, Texas, above, rode a wave of similar protests this past week. On Saturday alone, people also gathered in Indianapolis, Ind.; Carson City, Nev.; Annapolis, Md.; Salt Lake City, Utah, and Brookfield, Wis.



(Anybody else besides me get the feeling they're all gonna get sick?, hmmmm)

https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/18/...te=1&user_id=e9ae4162e1355a6bff71ca9014f0e473


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 19, 2020)

I find it interesting how different people around the country are feeling about dealing with the pandemic.

I don't see any of the safety measures as a violation of my rights.

I'm also surprised that even with the enhanced unemployment benefits of an additional $600.00/week above the state benefits are still causing people to fight for a return to work.

The same with seeing miles-long lines of people waiting for a box of food.  It seems to me that the fuel would be worth more than the food.

In my area, things seem to be much calmer and understanding of the steps that the government has taken to protect people.

We do have some additional food insecurity and an increase of about 4,000 families seeking food assistance but it seems to be moving quickly and quietly without long lines or disruption.  

I hope that we can strike a safe balance by giving all people a chance to have what they feel they need to protect themselves and still be able to return safely to work.

I feel bad that all I can do to help is stay home and continue paying my bills.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 19, 2020)

Yeah they feel like its their free right to protest....moron mentality, imo....while they spread the virus onto others even more, ppfffttt.....
was reading somewhere that unemployment benefits could increase to $2,000 month to all those approved, in the future or as you stated Bea, $600 a week....thats more than I get from my SS check each month....
can't believe everything we hear and see tho.....would be great for those in desperate need at this time.....


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 19, 2020)

I would like to know which of them ends up killing an innocent by bringing the disease to them. Charge them with premeditated murder! Selfish jerks...it's all about them in their tiny, infantile minds!


----------



## C'est Moi (Apr 19, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> I find it interesting how different people around the country are feeling about dealing with the pandemic.
> 
> I don't see any of the safety measures as a violation of my rights.


There has been plenty of discussion around the Constitutionality of "quarantine" in the USA...

Georgetown University Law School's Lawrence Gostin, director of the O'Neill Institute for National and Global Health Law:   "_Once you start getting into what might colloquially be called an en masse quarantine or a lockdown where government will actually aggressively enforce it, then_ _you're getting into territory that implicates the most fundamental constitutional rights and the right to freedom of movement, the right to freedom of travel_."


----------



## C'est Moi (Apr 19, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> *Yeah they feel like its their free right to protest*....moron mentality, imo....while they spread the virus onto others even more, ppfffttt.....


As American citizens, it _is _their right, whether others agree with it or not. Thankfully we do not live in a police state and I for one do not wish to give up any of my rights. I'll keep staying in my home because I believe it is the correct thing to do, but I would not like to be forced to do so.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 19, 2020)

There are certain other options that can be invoked to save lives en masse... I don't know what they're called.... but there was talk of a "wartime" scenario.

We are in a strange times. The rights of innocent lives to stay alive and well, must also be protected.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 19, 2020)

They protested in Columbus Ohio too and we're not social distancing but some warmer were wearing masks.  This is stupidity at its greatest.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 19, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> They protested in Columbus Ohio too and we're not social distancing but some warmer were wearing masks.  This is stupidity at its greatest.


Luv your glittery signature @Ruthanne


----------



## Don M. (Apr 19, 2020)

These protesters are asking for trouble, if any of them have had exposure to this virus....they could wind up "protesting" in the hospital, or morgue.  

The longer this thing drags on, the more disruptive it will be to our society.  Millions of job losses, millions having to depend upon the government and food banks, and the mental anguish caused by having to stay cooped up at home, is going to push a lot of people over the edge.  

The only things we haven't seen yet are riots and looting....and I suspect that isn't too far down the road.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 20, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> There has been plenty of discussion around the Constitutionality of "quarantine" in the USA...
> 
> Georgetown University Law School's Lawrence Gostin, director of the O'Neill Institute for National and Global Health Law:   "_Once you start getting into what might colloquially be called an en masse quarantine or a lockdown where government will actually aggressively enforce it, then_ _you're getting into territory that implicates the most fundamental constitutional rights and the right to freedom of movement, the right to freedom of travel_."


I get it and I don't have any problem standing up for my rights but I'm a firm believer in picking my battles.

Maybe I'm wrong but I see a big difference between standing up for my rights and just being obstinate during a crisis.

Anyway, I'm content to watch the protests on the television in the safety of my own home.


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 20, 2020)

IMHO, the trouble with those protest gatherings is that by doing what they are doing they put other lives (and our hospital systems) at risk.  I don't have a problem with their right to protest, but I DO have a problem with their alleged right to endanger others by doing so.

I also have a BIG problem with those protests which are attempting to block ambulance and other access to hospitals.  I can't imagine any scenario where it's anybody's right to block ambulances and healthcare workers from getting to hospitals.

It makes me mad.  Doctors and nurses are working their butts off and risking their very lives to help people stricken with this virus, and a buncha idiots are trying to block them from doing so.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 20, 2020)

Here's another bunch of risk takers - 

More than 2,000 people gathered at the state Capitol in Olympia, Wash., on Sunday to challenge stay-at-home orders.  Elaine Thompson/Associated Press​
(Unbelievable!!!)


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 20, 2020)

WHO boss warns worst of virus still ahead - Associated Press - Monday, April 20, 2020

GENEVA (AP) — The World Health Organization chief warned Monday that “the worst is yet ahead of us” in the coronavirus outbreak, reviving the alarm just as many countries ease restrictive measures aimed at reducing its spread.

WHO Director-General Tedros Adhanom Ghebreyesus didn’t specify why he believes the outbreak that has infected some 2.5 million people and killed over 166,000 could get worse. He and others, however, have previously pointed to the likely future spread of the illness through Africa, where health systems are far less developed.

“Trust us. The worst is yet ahead of us,” Tedros told reporters from WHO headquarters in Geneva. “Let’s prevent this tragedy. It’s a virus that many people still don’t understand.”

Some Asian and European governments have gradually eased or started relaxing “lockdown” measures like quarantines, school and business closures and restrictions on public gatherings, citing a decline in the growth of COVID-19 case counts and deaths.

(I left out the politics of it)


----------



## Judycat (Apr 20, 2020)

I'm not much for conformity, but I wouldn't be a part of that because I don't like being that close to other people anyway.


----------



## JaniceM (Apr 20, 2020)

I haven't seen or heard of any demonstrations/protests locally.  But a few days ago some guy posted "I WILL NOT COMPLY!" and remarks about his "constitutional rights."  He made this post on the Police Dept's website.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 20, 2020)

'It's going to backfire': Fauci says protests could prolong shutdown.....Mike Brest - Washington Examiner - Monday, April 20, 2020

Dr. Anthony Fauci, one of the leading experts in the White House's response to the coronavirus, warned demonstrations happening across the country protesting the quarantine orders will prolong the shutdown period.

Residents in at least 20 states have taken to the streets to protest their governor's stay-at-home orders, arguing that the country should start to reopen and recover from the virus. More than 21 million people have lost their jobs in the last four weeks.

Fauci, the director of the National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases, was asked about the dangers of these protests during an appearance on ABC's Good Morning America on Monday.

“I think the message is that, clearly, this is something that is hurting from the standpoint of economics, from the standpoint of things that have nothing to do with the virus,” Fauci said. “But unless we get the virus under control, the real recovery, economically, is not gonna happen.”
“If you jump the gun and go into a situation where you have a big spike, you’re gonna set yourself back,” he continued. “So as painful as it is to go by the careful guidelines of gradually phasing into a reopening, it’s going to backfire. That’s the problem.”

(I left out his interaction with the usa president)


----------



## chic (Apr 20, 2020)

I think people are hurting both financially and emotionally and this is why they want the country to reopen despite what experts may say.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 20, 2020)

How many people in those crowds have loved ones living with them?

Don't they care?

Blocking medical personnel??? Prison. No one has the right to do that.


----------



## Gardenlover (Apr 20, 2020)

Playing the devil's advocate here - I wonder how many of the protesters are in dire straits, can't feed their families, fear losing their homes and are feeling utterly hopeless. The cure is becoming worse than the curse for many.

_Back to my normal views now._
Blocking medical personnel is asinine as these folks are giving everything they can to save others.

Once social distancing restrictions are lifted, good luck trying to reinforce them.

A tipping point is coming.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 20, 2020)

I understand their frustration of course. But you can't
expose others to something so deadly and prevent people from doing their jobs.  

What if they infect their children, child endangerment?

One problem I think, there is no precedent to go by. Records from 1918 may not be readily available.


----------



## Lethe200 (Apr 20, 2020)

How quickly people forget! The second wave of the Spanish flu killed MORE people than the first wave. The observation that quarantines and lockdowns were effective was given solid evidence by the Spanish flu.

There were three waves overall: 
*The 1918 influenza pandemic occurred in three waves and was the most severe pandemic in history.*

First wave (began March 1918 in Kansas): During 1918, the U.S. was engaged in WWI. Hundreds and thousands of U.S. soldiers traveled across the Atlantic to deploy for war. The mass troop movement contributed to the global spread of flu. The first wave wasn't that deadly; most were sick for 2-4 days but recovered. The death toll was no more than other flu strains.

Second wave: But the virus *mutated. *And this new strain WAS deadly. Even healthy young people who caught it, could die within 24 hrs of showing symptoms. For the first time the _cytokine storm syndrome*_ was seen. The pandemic peaked in the U.S. during the second wave, in the fall of 1918. This highly fatal second wave was responsible for most of the U.S. deaths attributed to the pandemic. Just in the month of October 1918 alone, 195,000 people died in the U.S.
* _When the immune system attacks itself_ [WebMD]

Third wave: Winter/Spring 1919. Accumulated toll: An estimated 1/3 of the world’s population was infected with the 1918 flu virus – resulting in at least 50 million deaths worldwide. 

BTW, to this day the Spanish flu lives on. All strains of Influenza A can be traced to the Spanish flu virus.


----------



## C'est Moi (Apr 20, 2020)

Gardenlover said:


> A tipping point is coming.


Most definitely.   I hope we don't see a lot of civil disobedience but I'm afraid things could get ugly.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 20, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> Yeah they feel like its their free right to protest....moron mentality, imo....while they spread the virus onto others even more, ppfffttt.....
> was reading somewhere that unemployment benefits could increase to $2,000 month to all those approved, in the future or as you stated Bea, $600 a week....thats more than I get from my SS check each month....
> can't believe everything we hear and see tho.....would be great for those in desperate need at this time.....


$600 a week retroactive on top of state unemployment payments makes no sense to me - I could see bringing their pay up to 100% of former wages for a while, but paying them more than they used to earn?  What would motivate them to go back to work?  Personally, I think the protestors are childish, selfish, and foolish.  Perhaps they are also unaware of the government handouts.  They should stay home and READ!


----------



## Sunny (Apr 20, 2020)

There appears to be no bottom to human stupidity.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Apr 20, 2020)

There's no health insurance on UEI...COBRA is ridiculously expensive.
Many of these governors and mayors seem to be on a power Trip,I believe the first was a protest of her prohibiting certain items for sale but allowing booze,beer,lottery and weed sales,tax revenue,anyone?
In NYC,the idiot Mayor is suggesting that people "spy" on each other for social distance violations by filming with their cellphones and enforcement will be dispatched to deal with.However,in the meantime the homeless are taking over the subway system,spewing God only knows what all over the place,treating the people who need to use the system to get to work,can't fix that,it's the MTAs issue?


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 20, 2020)

Sunny said:


> There appears to be no bottom to human stupidity.


*Agreed. In addition to Covid-19 testing, some people should be receiving IQ tests. *


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 20, 2020)

Sunny said:


> There appears to be no bottom to human stupidity.


There is - I believe it is 6 feet under  /-;


----------



## Gaer (Apr 20, 2020)

Gardenlover said:


> Playing the devil's advocate here - I wonder how many of the protesters are in dire straits, can't feed their families, fear losing their homes and are feeling utterly hopeless. The cure is becoming worse than the curse for many.
> 
> _Back to my normal views now._
> Blocking medical personnel is asinine as these folks are giving everything they can to save others.
> ...


Spoken like a true Libra. I do the same; bring up opposite points of view, not to argue,but i want everyone to understand all the different perspectives!   This is interesting!!


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 20, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> Luv your glittery signature @Ruthanne


Thanks Pops!  I just looked at my quoted post and see all the typos...I sound illiterate..I was using my phone to post and using the speaking option.  It often messes up what I say...lol


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 21, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> View attachment 100298
> 
> Here's another bunch of risk takers -
> ​
> ...



Wonder how many new cases of the virus will come out of that gathering.


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 21, 2020)

chic said:


> I think people are hurting both financially and emotionally and this is why they want the country to reopen despite what experts may say.



They'll be hurting a lot worse if they get coronavirus and/or infect their families and friends.


----------



## old medic (Apr 21, 2020)

Giantsfan1954 said:


> but allowing booze,beer,lottery and weed sales,tax revenue,anyone?
> In NYC,the idiot Mayor is suggesting that people "spy" on each other for social distance violations by filming with their cellphones and enforcement will be dispatched to deal with.


And the Fine is $1000..... nice add to the tax coffers.....
Im in the camp of getting things open.... Yes its going to be different, but it must be done... and yes more people are going to die....
The draw of the bait you can make more money by staying home than working SCARES THE HELL OUT OF ME!   
There is a balance in here somewhere that HAS to be found... And all this will help with the next  pandemic... and there will be one


----------



## C'est Moi (Apr 21, 2020)

Giantsfan1954 said:


> There's no health insurance on UEI...COBRA is ridiculously expensive.
> Many of these governors and mayors seem to be on a power Trip,I believe the first was a protest of her prohibiting certain items for sale but allowing booze,beer,lottery and weed sales,tax revenue,anyone?
> I*n NYC,the idiot Mayor is suggesting that people "spy" on each other for social distance violations by filming with their cellphones and enforcement will be dispatched to deal with.*However,in the meantime the homeless are taking over the subway system,spewing God only knows what all over the place,treating the people who need to use the system to get to work,can't fix that,it's the MTAs issue?


That is one thing that truly bothers me; that we could easily slide into a police state and people will do so willingly.  This is not Nazi Germany for heaven's sake.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 21, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Thanks Pops!  I just looked at my quoted post and see all the typos...I sound illiterate..I was using my phone to post and using the speaking option.  It often messes up what I say...lol


I go thru the same thing with the voice text on the phone....drives me nuts!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 22, 2020)

It will be interesting to see how many in these groups get sick.  I believe I saw a sign that actually said the person has a right to get sick and die. WTH??!! SMH!


----------



## Shari (Apr 23, 2020)

And then there is the mayor of Las Vegas.  OMG.


----------



## Duster (Apr 23, 2020)

Many of the protesters are small business owners who have worked for decades to build up their businesses and are in danger of losing everything~the businesses, their homes, their families, and savings.  Unemployment benefits are not always an option for business owners.  The amount would NOT cover business expenses and losses anyway.  They are fighting for their lives right now. Consider that before you make snap judgements. 
Suicide is way up. I wonder how many of those who have taken their own lives were struggling with a business that is going under because of all these situations that are beyond their control?  Perhaps only business owners or former business owners can understand the enormity of these unusual times.  
The business owners have done nothing wrong. The time invested in building a business can never be recouped.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 23, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> I would like to know which of them ends up killing an innocent by bringing the disease to them. Charge them with premeditated murder! Selfish jerks...it's all about them in their tiny, infantile minds!


I agree To a certain extent.  If my disabled son ends up with this stupid virus, I have decided I will sue the company who is caring for him for wrongful death If he were to die.  I think this is what the families of people who died in nursing homes should do as well.  It’s criminal.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 23, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> As American citizens, it _is _their right, whether others agree with it or not. Thankfully we do not live in a police state and I for one do not wish to give up any of my rights. I'll keep staying in my home because I believe it is the correct thing to do, but I would not like to be forced to do so.


This is not an unusual step, bathhouses were closed to prevent the spread of HIV.  People with the disease were arrested as they continued to spread it.  If you have TB, you can be quarantined.  Etc.


----------



## todalake (Apr 23, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> I agree To a certain extent.  If my disabled son ends up with this stupid virus, I have decided I will sue the company who is caring for him for wrongful death If he were to die.  I think this is what the families of people who died in nursing homes should do as well.  It’s criminal.


I think that nursing homes and care home needs to increase cost to patient to pay for legal or insurance to protect against this kind of stupid behavior.    One reason why costs are so high is because of all the lawsuits.   Why don't you tell the care giver or nursing home you are going to sue,  if he dies.   Let me know how that turns out.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 23, 2020)

todalake said:


> I think that nursing homes and care home needs to increase cost to patient to pay for legal or insurance to protect against this kind of stupid behavior.    One reason why costs are so high is because of all the lawsuits.   Whhy don't you tell the care giver or nursing home you are going to sue,  if he dies.   Let me know how that turns out.


Has nothing to do with the worker, it has to due with management not providing proper care, training, and necessary equipment to prevent exposure to such a helpless population.

Btw, I did sue the previous home my son was in after the aide dropped him,and his wheelchair, into a river onto a concrete pillar.  He was life flighted from the “accident“.  If my hand had been on that wheelchair, I’d still be in prison.  There wouldn’t be lawsuits if they were not needed.

As for the trained paramedic staff that managed to let go of his wheelchair, he still was employed by the company.


----------



## C'est Moi (Apr 23, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> This is not an unusual step, bathhouses were closed to prevent the spread of HIV.  People with the disease were arrested as they continued to spread it.  If you have TB, you can be quarantined.  Etc.


Closing bath houses is a far cry from forcing people to give up their freedom.


----------



## C'est Moi (Apr 23, 2020)

todalake said:


> I think that nursing homes and care home needs to increase cost to patient to pay for legal or insurance to protect against this kind of stupid behavior.    One reason why costs are so high is because of all the lawsuits.   Why don't you tell the care giver or nursing home you are going to sue,  if he dies.   Let me know how that turns out.


Agree.  If people believe the level of care is so bad there is always the option of keeping the loved one at home and caring for them yourself.

I really despise this litigious society.   Everyone wants to get paid.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 23, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> Agree.  If people believe the level of care is so bad there is always the option of keeping the loved one at home and caring for them yourself.
> 
> I really despise this litigious society.   Everyone wants to get paid.


Well, I would be happy for you to try and care for a 6 foot male who is total care, 24 hours a day, 7 days a week.  Go ahead, plenty jobs available in the field.  People who make such ignorant comments are unaware of the amount of care a disabled person needs.  Let alone a total care person.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 23, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> Closing bath houses is a far cry from forcing people to give up their freedom.


Well, they gave up the ability to go to bathhouses, which was a good thing.

But you are free to go out as much as you want, not wear a mask, and engage in as risky behavior as you want.  As far as I know you could go to one of the demonstrations.    No one is stopping you.  I certainly am not stopping you.


----------



## C'est Moi (Apr 23, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Well, they gave up the ability to go to bathhouses, which was a good thing.
> 
> But you are free to go out as much as you want, not wear a mask, and engage in as risky behavior as you want.  As far as I know you could go to one of the demonstrations.    No one is stopping you. * I certainly am not stopping you.*


Correct.


----------



## C'est Moi (Apr 23, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Well, I would be happy for you to try and care for a 6 foot male who is total care, 24 hours a day, 7 days a week.  Go ahead, plenty jobs available in the field.  People who make such ignorant comments are unaware of the amount of care a disabled person needs.  Let alone a total care person.


Yeah.  And then tie up the courts with ridiculous litigation when others can't provide it for you.  You may dismount your high-horse since obviously you aren't caring for him, either.  And FYI, I am far from ignorant so keep your name-calling to yourself.  Bye now.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 23, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> Yeah.  And then tie up the courts with ridiculous litigation when others can't provide it for you.  You may dismount your high-horse since obviously you aren't caring for him, either.  And FYI, I am far from ignorant so keep your name-calling to yourself.  Bye now.


I didn’t call you a name.  I won’t dismount my high horse, he is very high and I might break something.   I get into the saddle by climbing on my soap box.  No, I can’t care for my disabled son anymore who I adopted at the age of 2.  So what?  

I am 73 years old and he is almost 40, total care as I have said.  I said you were ignorant, I stand by that, and that is not name calling, it’s descriptive of the lack of knowledge you have about my sons condition.


----------

